# ROPS for International 884



## kaygeejay (May 17, 2008)

I'm looking at this used tractor. But I won't buy it unless I can retrofit it with a ROPS (o.k. my wife won't LET me buy it without a ROPS.) Smart woman, she.

Can this be done? Who should I contact? I've done all kinds of Internet searches without result.

Thank you.

Ken


----------

